# Goggles for snowy days



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My Dragon APX goggles are badass. Came with an extra lens for low light (yellow something). Fits good with my helmet as well. 

Key is how they fit your face. Put them on and see if they have a lasting comfort. 

Lens change isn't the easiest out but it's not that hard either. 

Only time they fog is when it's too warm for goggles anyway.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> My Dragon APX goggles are badass. Came with an extra lens for low light (yellow something). Fits good with my helmet as well.
> 
> Key is how they fit your face. Put them on and see if they have a lasting comfort.
> 
> ...


Thanx. How are they on a snowy day. Easy to remove the snow? No fog issue?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Since you're in Europe, have a look at Jublo Zebra 2>4 goggles - lense adjusts to brightness, no changing necessary. 
I only used them 5d now, but so far they work very well. Good in flat light when snowing, good in very bright bluebird, no fogging in very warm spring-like conditions (me sweating a lot). http://www.julbo-eyewear.com/lens-selector/


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

They are great on snowy days. Definitely fog free. If your getting fog it is probably due to venting. Face mask sometimes push the hot breath upwards. Or trapped heat from a helmet or beanie.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> They are great on snowy days. Definitely fog free. If your getting fog it is probably due to venting. Face mask sometimes push the hot breath upwards. Or trapped heat from a helmet or beanie.


The "trapped heat from helmet" is something I must look at. I'll bring my helmet to the store to see how they fit and if the helmet traps the top airwent of the goggles.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

SGoldwin said:


> This weekend looks promising with lots of snow and decent temperature (-7* C, 19* F). One problem though my current goggles are not good enough. I have one with a clear lens but they are old and needs to be replaced. The other goggles I have is for sunny days and are to dark when it snows.
> 
> Some criteria for new goggles:
> - Good anti fog features
> ...


Smith I/Os (choose your size) fulfill all the criteria. I use I/OSes, the small. Fits perfectly with my Protec helmet. Great anti-fog behavior, super comfortable on the face, and comes with a choice of two lenses in the price range you're looking at.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

neni said:


> Since you're in Europe, have a look at Jublo Zebra 2>4 goggles - lense adjusts to brightness, no changing necessary.
> I only used them 5d now, but so far they work very well. Good in flat light when snowing, good in very bright bluebird, no fogging in very warm spring-like conditions (me sweating a lot). Meteor - Looking for the perfect line... | Products | Julbo Eyewear


Sounds to good to be true But I wonder if they are as bright as a dedicated "dark day" goggles. Some lenses (light yellow, purple) increases contrast. 

Sadly enough I can't find any store (in sweden) where they sell these. I need to test them if I should buy them.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Dragon NFX/APXS or Smith IO. Spec look similar. I think testing them will decide.

Question still is which lens I should go with for a snowy day. 
Smith has for flat light: 
- Polorized Rose Copper
- Blue sensor Mirror
- Clear
(https://smithoptics.eu/products/#/S...placement+Lenses/IOS+Replacement+Lenses/view/)

Dragon has plenty of lenses, but it was hard to find information on each lens and select suitable.
(Buy Dragon's best-selling snowboard & ski goggles brands. Best polarized snow goggles and lens for men and women)


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Dragon or Smith I think comes down to a matter of personal preference, both are great. In fact that was my final choice before buying. The lenses and quality in both seemed equally good to me. The I/O seemed to fit my face a _slightly_better, that's all.

For the Smith I/O I ordered Red Sol X for sunny days and the Blue Sensor for cloudy... on the advice of the customer service person I talked to before buying. I'm happy with my choice. What I was surprised with was how versatile the Red Sol X was - worked for everything but the flattest light and darkest shadows. Even used the Red Sol X lens when it was snowing and foggy... there was enough ambient light to provide me terrain definition I guess.

No experience with Polarized Rose Copper.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I found this lens info on a site:
Clear: Ideal lens for night-time use. 84% VLT
RC36: The universal lens tint. Combines rose and copper base tints. Provides the absolute best vision in most conditions, increases depth perception and cuts glare in all conditions. 36% VLT
Ignitor Mirror: Proprietary new universal lens tint designed to reduce eye fatigue while enhancing contrast and depth perception in all conditions. A Versatile lens tint designed to be used all season long. 35% VLT
*Blue Sensor Mirror: Light rose base tint with a multiplayer mirror maximizes color definition and increases depth perception in varying levels of flat light conditions. Best Seller. 70% VLT*
Red Sensor Mirror: Light rose base lens tin with a multi-layer red mirror maximizes color definition and increses depth perception in varying levels of flat light conditions. VLT 60%
Gold Sensor Mirror: Light rose base lens tint with a multi-layer gold sensor mirror enhances color definition and increases depth perception in varying levels of low-light conditions. 70% VLT
Platinum Mirror: Rose base lens tint increases depth perception in very sunny to partly cloudy conditions. Platinum mirror coating provides increased glare protection. 25% VLT
Red Sol-X Mirror: Sol-X base lens with a dark red mirror finish. Best for bright and sunny conditions. 18% VLT
Green Sol-X Mirror: Sol-X base lens with a dark green mirror finish. Best for bright and sunny conditions. 15% VLT
Sol-X: Dark Sienna Brown base tint ideal for very bright and sunny conditions. 10% VLT
Gold Sol-X Mirror: Dark Sienna Brown. Sol-X base lens tint with a multi-layer gold mirror cuts glare and reduces eye fatigue in sunny conditions. 7% VLT
Photochromic Red Sensor: Red sensor outer lens with a visible-light activated photochromic inner lens, making it among the most versatile lens ever made. 20%-50% VLT
RC Polarized: Rose Copper lens with a polarized film helps cut glare and eliminate visual noise on the brightest of days. 25% VLT
Blackout: Dark gray base lens tint cuts glare and reduces eye fatigue in bright, sunny conditions. 10% VLT

_*VLT (Visible Light Transmission) The percentage of available light allowed to reach the eye._


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I went to the store yesterday to try the Dragon NFX, APXS and APX.

The NFX was best suited for my helmet, but they look plain ugly (IMO.

The APXS are to small. Here is a problem with my helmet Cébé (Stream - Cébé Scandinavia). My current goggles reaches all the way horizonatally out to the edge of the helmet. The Dragon NFX are close and the APXS has almost 2 cm gap between googles and helmet. The APX are better but not all the way. I wonder if this is going to be a problem - cold draft. 

The APX is my choice at the moment. Incredible FOV and really comfortable.
A big thumbs down for the staff at the store - no one could give me any information about the lenses. I am looking for a lens with high VLT, for flat light.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

when it comes to lowlights I like to have several pair as they are more likely to get wet, in which case I shop sales, not real picky, YELLOW.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I went to more stores today, but they were all a disappointment since no one had the Smith goggles. 

But one had Cébé Crux L goggles.
Cebe Ski Goggles CRUX L

The only reason to look at these is the fact that I have a Cébé helmet. The goggles was suited for my helmet (no supprise and really comfortable. They are spherical but not as big as the Dragon APX, but good enough. Waiting for more information regarding VLT and interchangable lenses. A bit cheaper than the others ~$70.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

A friendly webstore sent this image describing VLT for Dragon APX lenses.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Smith I/O Blue Sensor lens is the standard in PNW for local core shreds...flat and pukage...really none better imho. Its funny, but you can tell if a person is a tourist by their gogs/lenses.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I couldn't find/decide on goggle before my weekend trip to Trysil. Instead I used my old Electric EG1 with a pink lens. Since it was cloudy and really bad visibility the pink lens was a good choice. 

But I had a fog issue. After a while when I was warm and sometimes a little bit more than normal breathing my warm breath found its way into the goggles. Most often when I was leaning forward to strap/unstrap my bindings. First a little bit foggy and then it froze on the inside of the goggles. The Electric Eg1 ha a double lens but it didn't help. Once it froze the problem was there to stay. Day 2 and 3 I had to think of this all the time. I had to put the goggles on the helmet and/or breath through my nose when leaning forward in order to keep the goggle fog free. 

Are the Dragon/Smith better at keeping the lens fog free?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You can unfreeze it by putting it in your jacket on the lift. Body heat will thaw it at least a bit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> I couldn't find/decide on goggle before my weekend trip to Trysil. Instead I used my old Electric EG1 with a pink lens. Since it was cloudy and really bad visibility the pink lens was a good choice.
> 
> But I had a fog issue. After a while when I was warm and sometimes a little bit more than normal breathing my warm breath found its way into the goggles. Most often when I was leaning forward to strap/unstrap my bindings. First a little bit foggy and then it froze on the inside of the goggles. The Electric Eg1 ha a double lens but it didn't help. Once it froze the problem was there to stay. Day 2 and 3 I had to think of this all the time. I had to put the goggles on the helmet and/or breath through my nose when leaning forward in order to keep the goggle fog free.
> 
> Are the Dragon/Smith better at keeping the lens fog free?


There is no way to eliminate fogging completely. All goggles will have some fogging when the weather is heinous and your sweating/body heat encounters the lens. Carry the soft case, or more than one with you to wipe. If the inside freezes, take the lens out, stick it underneath your armpit for a bit and then wipe it dry. The only true way would be to have a lens with a heating element imbedded in the plastic itself. Maybe someday we will be so lucky.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Smith I/O blue sensor is what I use also after I trashed my yellows. I also have the photochromic lens that I keep on I would say 90% of the time only break out the low light if it is really coming down.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

readimag said:


> Smith I/O blue sensor is what I use also after I trashed my yellows. I also have the photochromic lens that I keep on I would say 90% of the time only break out the low light if it is really coming down.


I have the exact same combination. Love the photochromic lens.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> There is no way to eliminate fogging completely. All goggles will have some fogging when the weather is heinous and your sweating/body heat encounters the lens. Carry the soft case, or more than one with you to wipe. If the inside freezes, take the lens out, stick it underneath your armpit for a bit and then wipe it dry. The only true way would be to have a lens with a heating element imbedded in the plastic itself. Maybe someday we will be so lucky.


Or perhaps a small fan moving the heat away. On the more serious side lots of things comes with nano-technology - perhaps something for goggles.

One good reason to have a goggle with a easy-swap-lens solution.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I have Oakley Airbrake Goggles. They're at the top of/slightly over your budget but they come with two lenses. I got mine with Fire Iridium (for sunny conditions) and it also came with a high intensity yellow (for overcast/snowy/night) conditions. I was able to use them last week in the snow in New England and they worked wonders. No fogging and it really helped pull out the details in the snow that you can lose when the light is flat. They have lots of different combinations of lenses too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

A buddy that is an engineer at oakley told me recently that he was working on a project lens that had fibers in it that actually were conductors of electricity that emitted heat allowing the temp to match that of your body temp eliminating any chance of fogging. At least that's what I took from what he was describing.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Elit3PwnZ0r said:


> I have Oakley Airbrake Goggles. They're at the top of/slightly over your budget but they come with two lenses. I got mine with Fire Iridium (for sunny conditions) and it also came with a high intensity yellow (for overcast/snowy/night) conditions. I was able to use them last week in the snow in New England and they worked wonders. No fogging and it really helped pull out the details in the snow that you can lose when the light is flat. They have lots of different combinations of lenses too.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanx. They look similar in design/features with Smith and Dragon. How easy is it to replace a lens? Do you know if they have a Photocromic lens?
I couldn't find such a lens at: Oakley Airbrake Snow | Official Oakley Store | Sweden


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> A buddy that is an engineer at oakley told me recently that he was working on a project lens that had fibers in it that actually were conductors of electricity that emitted heat allowing the temp to match that of your body temp eliminating any chance of fogging. At least that's what I took from what he was describing.


Amazing! Let me know when they hit the store


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

The lens is VERY easy to replace. I'm sure with a little practice I could do it with the goggles on. This video shows the process: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG86ALdQDu0

As for the photocromic lens I don't think there is anything like that.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Elit3PwnZ0r said:


> The lens is VERY easy to replace. I'm sure with a little practice I could do it with the goggles on. This video shows the process: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG86ALdQDu0
> 
> As for the photocromic lens I don't think there is anything like that.


That's how easy it should be. I remember talking to a sales person about the Dragon APX and asked him to show me how to replace the lens - he couldn't. And he didn't dare to try:thumbsdown:


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

SGoldwin said:


> That's how easy it should be. I remember talking to a sales person about the Dragon APX and asked him to show me how to replace the lens - he couldn't. And he didn't dare to try:thumbsdown:


haha so true. The easiest I have personally seen for lens changes: Anon Optics 

Although I know nothing else about them. Uses magnets to snap in place. I'm sure its a good amount of force required to prevent them from popping off during a fall. My friend has a pair of their goggs and seems to really like them.


----------

